# need help choosing new smoker!!



## rastephens (Jul 21, 2014)

i am in the market for a new smoker and i am  split between two. each of which cook very differently

1. lang 36" patio reverse flow smoker
2. backwoods g2 chubby

i know these are hard to compare due them being different  methods of smokers but i am trying to find the better one for weekend smoking and competing on small scale once or twice per year


----------



## va_connoisseur (Jul 23, 2014)

It comes down to do you want to tend fire or set and forget. With a guru, the G2 is pretty close to set and forget. The Lang requires tending. Depends on which you want to do.

For me, I like tending the fire. However, when I get into vending, I will get a set and forget for consistency of product.


----------



## pig-a-liscious (Aug 1, 2014)

Rastephens,

If you haven't as yet made a decision take a look at Peoria Custom Cookers. They have a 24X48 on a cart for backyard use that is quite a nice smoker. It is a little more expensive than a Lang 36 but the fit, finish and build quality is far superior. Additionally, the smoker is specifically designed on the firebox to accommodate the Guru which will give you a pretty long burn time.

Finally, their two smokestack design allows you to smoke at grate levels and cook at two different temperatures at the same time.

Take a few minutes to look at the videos and see what you think.

Pig


----------



## pig-a-liscious (Aug 1, 2014)

Pig-A-Liscious said:


> Rastephens,
> 
> If you haven't as yet made a decision take a look at Peoria Custom Cookers. They have a 24X48 on a cart for backyard use that is quite a nice smoker. It is a little more expensive than a Lang 36 but the fit, finish and build quality is far superior. Additionally, the smoker is specifically designed on the firebox to accommodate the Guru which will give you a pretty long burn time.
> 
> ...


Rastephens,

Here are some pictures of the PCC 24X48 that Ambusher bought.

Hi Everyone,

I just wanted to post a few pics and give my overall impression of the Peoria Custom Cooker (PCC) 24x48 backyard model.  I have been in the market for a new offset for a while and have researched and looked at Lang, Klose, Meadow Creek, among several others.  I ended up choosing the PCC model for several reasons.  The main reason was the quality and attention to detail that PCC puts into their products.  I won't go into detail about all the features on their cookers, but if you visit their site, you will see what I mean.  I'm really glad I went with the insulated firebox.  I am sure I will appreciate it even more in this unpredictable Illinois weather.  Also, the people at PCC are some of the friendliest people to work with.  They were prompt and thorough in answering in questions I had.  With the cost of shipping of other models, PCC also made the most sense.  Their factory is only about 15 miles from where I live.  That being said, I did spend quite a bit of time researching other models because I did not want to sacrifice quality for sake of convenience.  After seeing their work, I am confident to say that if PCC were located in Texas, I still would have selected this model and paid for shipping.  It's that good.

I won't go into any more detail.  I'll let the pics and PCC's website speak for themselves.  If anyone in central illinois is considering one of these units and would like to see one, contact me and I would be glad to show off my new toy :)

Thanks for looking everyone and happy smoking!













IMG_2806.JPG



__ ambucher
__ Mar 8, 2014


















IMG_2810.JPG



__ ambucher
__ Mar 8, 2014


















IMG_2811.JPG



__ ambucher
__ Mar 8, 2014


















IMG_2815.JPG



__ ambucher
__ Mar 8, 2014


















IMG_2816.JPG



__ ambucher
__ Mar 8, 2014


















IMG_2817.JPG



__ ambucher
__ Mar 8, 2014


















IMG_2819.JPG



__ ambucher
__ Mar 8, 2014


















IMG_2820.JPG



__ ambucher
__ Mar 8, 2014


















IMG_2823.JPG



__ ambucher
__ Mar 8, 2014


















IMG_2825.JPG



__ ambucher
__ Mar 8, 2014


















IMG_2828.JPG



__ ambucher
__ Mar 8, 2014


















IMG_2829.JPG



__ ambucher
__ Mar 8, 2014
__ 1






ReplyQuote  Multi 0  
Add a comment? (optional)

Add to ReputationCancel

var moduleDisplayedOnce = false;

post #2 of 27

3/8/14


----------

